# Que faites vous quand vous écoutez de la musique ??



## chroukin (5 Novembre 2005)

Personnellement, je fait des percus sur mon PowerBook... Le côté droit fait les basses et le gauche + haut parleurs font les aigus...

Et vous ????

Vous faîtes quoi quand vous écoutez de la musique sur votre ordi ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

Ben ... j'écoute de la musique, c'te question


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2005)

Je remet les écouteurs de l'iPod en place....


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Vous faîtes quoi quand vous écoutez de la musique sur votre ordi ???


Ben, je regarde iTV


----------



## duracel (5 Novembre 2005)

Je mange, et si je fumais, je fumerais.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Novembre 2005)

Quand j'écoute de la musique, sur mon ordi ou ailleurs, je peux pas m'empêcher de faire comme Chroukin, c'est à dire reproduire plus ou moins la partie de percu avec mains et parfois pieds....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Vous faîtes quoi quand vous écoutez de la musique sur votre ordi ???



Je me tâte...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

*Je me masturbe*
les oreilles.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Tout, excepté une chose.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout, excepté une chose.



*Je me suicide *
si je ne le sais pas dans les cinq minutes


----------



## yoffy (5 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je me suicide *
> si je ne le sais pas dans les cinq minutes


Si je compte bien il reste encore 38477 membres chez MacGé .


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

M'en faudra 7 pour retrouver le sujet "post-mortem"


----------



## yoffy (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est moche ce qui vient d'arriver ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... j'écoute de la musique, c'te question



pareil...drole de question tout de meme...qui donne l'impression que la musique est une chose futile, telle qu'on peut faire autre chose en meme temps...dans ce cas je dirai: on entend la musique ,mais on ne l'écoute pas ...si on fait autre chose en meme temps...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

Mmmhh la question serait plutôt : Que faites vous quand vous n'écoutez pas de musique ?!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh la question serait plutôt : Que faites vous quand vous n'écoutez pas de musique ?!




vu comme çà ...


----------



## chroukin (6 Novembre 2005)

Ben si, quand tu écoutes de la musique tu peux faire autre chose, sinon c'est pas réellement normal... je sais pas tu manges, tu bois, tu peux discuter avec des gens en même temps, faire du sport...

Regarde en boite de nuit tu écoutes la musique et tu danses en même temps, pourtant tu ne fais pas que l'entendre... et tu fais plusieurs choses en même temps donc.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, quand tu écoutes de la musique tu peux faire autre chose, sinon c'est pas réellement normal... je sais pas tu manges, tu bois, tu peux discuter avec des gens en même temps, faire du sport...
> 
> Regarde en boite de nuit tu écoutes la musique et tu danses en même temps, pourtant tu ne fais pas que l'entendre... et tu fais plusieurs choses en même temps donc.



oui ca dépend quelle musique alors...
Les musiques de danse ,c'est sur ! mais la question du debut CT :sur l'ordi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je me masturbe*
> les oreilles.



Je me masturbe mais pas les oreilles. 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je me suicide *
> si je ne le sais pas dans les cinq minutes



Putain ! Supermoquette, ne lui dis surtout pas !


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pareil...drole de question tout de meme...qui donne l'impression que la musique est une chose futile, telle qu'on peut faire autre chose en meme temps...dans ce cas je dirai: on entend la musique ,mais on ne l'écoute pas ...si on fait autre chose en meme temps...



d'accord avec toi syd, mais je mettrais une variante: quand je met de la musique sur mon ordi c'est plus pour avoir un fond sonore agréable. Quand je veux écouter de la musique je met en route mon ampli (qui est actuellement cramé    ) et je me pose sur mon canapé.

perso je fais plein de truc avec la musique en route.... mais je vous dirais pas quoi


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> d'accord avec toi syd, mais je mettrais une variante: quand je met de la musique sur mon ordi c'est plus pour avoir un fond sonore agréable. Quand je veux écouter de la musique je met en route mon ampli (qui est actuellement cramé    ) et je me pose sur mon canapé.
> 
> perso je fais plein de truc avec la musique en route.... mais je vous dirais pas quoi


petit cochon


----------



## FANREM (7 Novembre 2005)

Moi, la musique, c'est surtout pas avec mon ordinateur
Quelle horreur, et comme je plains ceux qui n'ont que ca a se mettre entre les oreilles


----------



## chroukin (7 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, la musique, c'est surtout pas avec mon ordinateur
> Quelle horreur, et comme je plains ceux qui n'ont que ca a se mettre entre les oreilles



Tu pourrais expliquer le fond de ta pensée ???

Car je vois pas la différence entre un ordinateur et une chaîne hi-fi...


----------



## House M.D. (7 Novembre 2005)

Arg... voilà de quoi me faire dresser les cheveux sur la tête...:affraid: 

N'as-tu donc jamais écouté réellement de musique? Parce qu'on dirait que tu n'as fait que la survoler, que dis-je, l'entendre d'un air distrait.

Ou alors n'as-tu eu pour équipement qu'une pauvre mini-chaîne que l'on trouve dans ces magasins, à côté de la charcuterie, offerte en cadeau avec le saucisson du jour du moment qu'on en achète 3...

La musique, quelle qu'elle soit, ne se développe qu'avec un matériel qui respecte certains standards. Ainsi, écouter de la musique sur un PowerBook n'a strictement aucune utilité selon moi, à part te donner un mal de crâne terrible au bout de 5 minutes.

Les écouteurs Apple sont déjà à la limite du convenable, et en tout cas meilleurs que les HP de ton Mac.

Maintenant pour réellement apprécier la musique, il n'y a qu'une seule chose possible : acheter du matériel de qualité. Pour cela, soit investir dans un bon casque, ce qui est un bon début (voir par exemple Koss et son PortaPro, qui se mariera parfaitement à ton Mac), ou alors, utiliser des éléments séparés dignes de ce nom, tels que Denon ou Marantz au minimum en ampli, ainsi que Triangle ou les regrettées 3A en enceintes. Certes, il faut de la place, mais c'est un investissement qu'on ne regrette jamais à mon sens.

Et pour finir, je te souhaite une chose : rencontrer un jour une personne qui te fera réellement découvrir la musique sur du bon matériel, tel un ensemble NAD/3A relié non pas à un simple lecteur CD voire SACD, mais à une Technics SL1200 MkII couplée à une bonne cellule telle une Concorde... Là tu trouveras réellement le bonheur d'écouter la musique, et non pas seulement l'entendre.

Et pour finir, ma réponse à la question est que oui, de temps en temps je bats la mesure, quand la musique est digne d'intérêt


----------



## chroukin (7 Novembre 2005)

J'avais pas compris comme ça en fait  Je croyais que le fait d'écouter de la musique par l'intermédiaire de mon portable n'était pas adéquat 

Alors pour te rassurer, soit j'écoute de la musoque sur un kit d'enceintes qui ma foi n'est pas trop mal (un 2.1 de je ne sais aps quelle marque mais en même temps, je suis dans une famille d'accueil et je ne peux pas me permettre d'acheter un autre matériel car je vais repartir en france un jour quand même  ), soit quand je suis en France sur la chaîne hi-fi de mon père, c'est une Pioneer je sais pas quel modèle mais en éléments séârés, avec de enceintes de très bonne qualité, enfin même quand 'écoute la musqiue je fais toujours quelque chose à côté.

Petit bémol tout de même, je ne pense aps qu'il faille acquérir un matériel cher et pour els professionnels, ou du moins de grande qualité, pour apprécier la musique. Sur une micro chaine, tu peux très bien apprécier une musique, pas besoin de standards non plus...

C'est comme les grands vins : j'ai été au Chateau Laffite pour un gala et on a bû leur soit disant super vin, je ne le recommande pas forcément. Certes ce n'était surement pas la plus belle colelction du château, mais quand même.

Tout est une histoire de goût : quelque chose est bon, bien et de qualité à partir du moment où tu l'apprécies


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Novembre 2005)

non en effet investir n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde...

mais si tu t'adresse à un magasin compétent tu arriveras a avoir un apperçu des ampli audiophiles qui sont dans tes moyens.

perso j'ai investi ily  a 2ans dans un ampli integré "Cambridge Audio Azur 540A" et une paire d'enceinte Wharfedale.... le tout pour moins de 550 euros

voici un lien qui te permettra de te faire une idée... il y a d'excellents produits d'entrée de gamme tant au niveau ampli, que lecteurs cd et enceintes!


----------



## House M.D. (8 Novembre 2005)

Je te rassure, mon équipement ne coûte pas des millions non plus .

Actuellement, je tourne sur 3 configurations :

Chez mes parents (mieux insonorisé) :

Ampli Marantz PM400 de 1980
Enceintes 3A type 350 de 1980
Platine Pro-Ject Debut III (récente elle)

Donc bien amorti

ou dans une autre pièce :

Ampli Denon PMA-655 (2004)
Enceintes Cabasse Jersey (2004)
Platine Technics SL-1200 MkII (1998)

neuf mais pas excessif 

Et sur Reims (murs en carton pâte) :

Ampli A/V Sony STR-DE465 (2001)
Kit d'enceintes Sony avec l'ampli
relié à une borne AirPort Express

OK, c'est déjà pas mal, mais c'est aussi une passion. L'écoute de la musique, c'est comme tout, ça s'apprend, et une fois qu'on a goûté à une certaine gamme de matériel, on ne peut plus s'en passer 

Pioneer en équipement était excellent il fut un temps, ils ont baissé depuis, tout comme l'ampli Sony et les enceintes en kit ne sont pas une gloire... ils sont même pire, mais étant donné le peu de volume que je peux utiliser (tout petit studio en mezzanine, murs à travers lesquels on entend jusqu'à la vibration de mes dd externes, et voisines chiantes), c'est largement suffisant, tout comme le kit 2.1 que tu as doit suffire en famille d'accueil. L'équipement doit aussi être ajusté à la pièce d'accueil, sinon avoir un équipement incroyable dans un 15 m2 est pire que d'avoir placé une micro-chaîne dedans


----------



## chroukin (8 Novembre 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sauf au niveau de l'apprentissage : je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'apprendre à écouter la musique, c'est pour moi plus une sensation qu'un exercice si tu veux.

Mais quand j'aurai les sous, je compte bien investir dans du matériel bien sympatoche


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure, mon équipement ne coûte pas des millions non plus .
> 
> Actuellement, je tourne sur 3 configurations :
> 
> ...




joli matériel!  surtout la platine vinyle :love: 

perso chez eux elles me plaisent toutes (mais question budget... je peux po  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> joli matériel!  surtout la platine vinyle :love:
> 
> perso chez eux elles me plaisent toutes (mais question budget... je peux po  )


Only MK2 ...  :love:


----------



## House M.D. (8 Novembre 2005)

Aaaaaaah ça, la MkII... :love:

Mais la Debut III est sympathique, pas le même usage, c'est tout


----------



## chroukin (9 Novembre 2005)

> Aaaaaaah ça, la MkII...



Trop de K2000 Jean-Pierre


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant pour réellement apprécier la musique, il n'y a qu'une seule chose possible : acheter du matériel de qualité.



Dis moi, les films, tu les regardent avec quoi? Une TV? 

parce que si pour écouter la musique  on passe pour un bouffon lorsque l'on a pas un Ampli Marantz, que dire des TV avec leur écran tout petit qui ne rendent pas hommage au moindre images diffusés dessus.

De tout de façon, la musique, ça ne s'écoute pas en sortie d'enceinte, c'est un hérésie. La musique, c'est acoustique et rien d'autre, il faut avoir le vrais son de l'instrument qui arrive directement à tes oreilles. Donc que ce soit a la maison, ou pire dans une salle de concert remplis d'enceinte crachant le plus de son possible pour que le fond de la salle entende bien ça ne rend pas hommage a la vrais musique.

Ensuite, de la techno, en effet, ça s'écoute en boite sur des enceinte naze qui de tout de façon ne servent que d'accompagnement a une gestuel primaire en groupe. 

Sinon, moi, quand j'écoute de la musique, je bouge un peu mais pas trop si je suis vraiment dedans, je pleure un peu mais pas trop si c'est des chansons a texte ou je ne fais rien et je me concentre sur ce qui est sur mon écran car je bosse


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, les films, tu les regardent avec quoi? Une TV?
> 
> parce que si pour écouter la musique  on passe pour un bouffon lorsque l'on a pas un Ampli Marantz, que dire des TV avec leur écran tout petit qui ne rendent pas hommage au moindre images diffusés dessus.
> 
> ...




je te trouve un peu dure là....   et puis tu sais Marantz n'est qu'une entrée de gamme dans le monde audiophile   ... le principe des amateurs est simple , il faut pouvoir écouter la musique à un niveau d'écoute "naturel", comme en live. Ils cherhcent des platines (cd ou vinyles) qui extraient un signal clair et pur, des amplis qui retranscrivent le signal le plus simplement possible et qui dissocie bien les différents niveaux de son, et des enceintes qui ont du répondant.  
Après on l'a dit il faut une mise de base pour pouvoir en profiter. Même si il n'y a pas besoin d'y mettre des fortunes pour se faire plaisir.
Petite anécdote, je suis fan de Björk et j'ai tous ses albums. Quand j'écoutais par exemple "Selmasongs" je trouvais ça très bien sur mon vieil ampli philips. Le jour ou je suis passé sur le Cambridge Audio, je met le cd... et ma copine me dit "Mais il fait de drôles de bruits ton ampli... il est cassé?" tout simplement pcq il y avait plein de signaux que l'ancien ampli ne traitaient pas... on a pu redécouvrir plein d'album. 
:love: :love: :love: 

pour ce qui est des images... il faut quand même avouer aussi que niveau qualité on a pas encore fait meilleur qualité prix que les écrans cathodiques. après comme tout ce qui est electronique, les tubes cathodiques ont une durée de vie limitée. Pas la peine de crier donc en disant "ma télé elle est toute verte"... perso j'ai eu que des tubes fatigués et je sais ce que c'est 

si on veut vraiment passer sur une autre dimension d'image, il faut investir dans un écran de projection et un vidéoprojecteur. L'interet ne sera réel que pour les DVDmaniacs très exigents 
tout ce qui est écrans TFT, plasma et autres... ben ils sont grands et jolis, mais pour regarder des films l'image est trop numérisée au gout des amateurs.


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je te trouve un peu dure là....



Oui, c'était fait pour  Excessif serait plus juste que dur d'ailleurs 



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu sais Marantz n'est qu'une entrée de gamme dans le monde audiophile   ...


Entrée de Gamme.. OK.. je en le voyais pas comme ça.. Bon, je suis plus image que son, donc dans un sens, même des enceinte a 30 euros la paire me conviennent alors que pour l'image, je suis beaucoup plus exigent 




			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement pcq il y avait plein de signaux que l'ancien ampli ne traitaient pas... on a pu redécouvrir plein d'album.


Pareille, lorsque ma mère s'est offert une bonne chaîne Hi-fi, (je ne sais plus la marque, mais c'était pas de la merde  ) j'ai redécouvert certains CD avec joie. EN fait, j'ai un CD de tambour japonais qui passe divinement chez elle alors que sur mes précédents amplis ça ne servait  arien de l'écouter. Bon, j'ai évolué et j'ai maintenant une bonne chaîne Audio Vidéo 




			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est des images... il faut quand même avouer aussi que niveau qualité on a pas encore fait meilleur qualité prix que les écrans cathodiques.


Rapport Qualité prix OK. Mais bon, l'image d'un tube cathodique est quand même bien naze. 

Mais bon, tout le monde ne peut s'offrir un projecteur 35 MM a la maison. Et puis, PPDA n'est pas diffusé en bobine 



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> si on veut vraiment passer sur une autre dimension d'image, il faut investir dans un écran de projection et un vidéoprojecteur. L'intérêt ne sera réel que pour les DVDmaniacs très exigeants



Clair, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faut être un DVD manique pour apprécier ça. Même un utilisateur ne regardant que la TV devrait avoir ça chez lui, c'est vraiment autre chose de regarder des émissions sur un écran géant de bonne qualité. Des émissions comme Thalassa prennent vraiment tout leur sens sur un écran de 2 a 3 mètre de diagonale. Même les émissions musicales comme Tartata font un autre effet dans ces conditions. C'est autre chose, une vrais immersion dans l'image tout comme il faut s'immerger dans la musique sans que la technologie la parasite.



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qui est écrans TFT, plasma et autres... ben ils sont grands et jolis, mais pour regarder des films l'image est trop numérisée au gout des amateurs.


Clair, le Plasma, c'est une daube infâme a un prix dément. Le LCD est largement suffisant pour une bonne vision a la rigueur.

Ensuite, c'est une question de moyens, que ce soit pour l'audio comme la vidéo. Je pense que tout le monde aimerai avoir ce qui se fait de mieux, mais faut aussi voir ou sont ses priorités et écouter de la musique sur une chaîne a 100¤ ne me semble pas déshonorant.


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Clair, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faut être un DVD manique pour apprécier ça. Même un utilisateur ne regardant que la TV devrait avoir ça chez lui, c'est vraiment autre chose de regarder des émissions sur un écran géant de bonne qualité. Des émissions comme Thalassa prennent vraiment tout leur sens sur un écran de 2 a 3 mètre de diagonale. Même les émissions musicales comme Tartata font un autre effet dans ces conditions. C'est autre chose, une vrais immersion dans l'image tout comme il faut s'immerger dans la musique sans que la technologie la parasite.




évidemment... mais bon pour quelqu'un qui regarde beaucoup la télé et pas de films... ça va faire cher la télé pcq si je me trompe pas, une lampe ça a environ 2000heures de durée de vie et après c'est entre 300 et 800euros la lampe :rose: :rose:  à prévoir dans le budget quand meme    (perso je suis plus musique qu'image dpnc mon choix est fait    )


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Encore une question pataphysique intéressante au plus haut degré...

Demain : Et vous vous faites quoi quand vous faites la cuisine ?
La semaine prochaine : Qui parmi vous se gratte les c... au saut du lit ?



En plus y'a même pas d'option de sondage


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

Mr Stone a dit:
			
		

> Encore une question pataphysique intéressante au plus haut degré...
> 
> Demain : Et vous vous faites quoi quand vous faites la cuisine ?
> La semaine prochaine : Qui parmi vous se gratte les c... au saut du lit ?
> ...



Pinaise, j'allais ecrire la meme chose.... 


bon, quand j'ecoute de la musique, ça depend de la musique....
petite musique type petit rock bien gentil, je fais mas vie, comme d'hab,
bô morceau, grand morceau, je fais rien, j'ecoute...

sinon, concernant le materiel, je suis d'accord que sur du matos digne de ce nom, la musique prend son ampleur...
mais on ne peut pas dire qu'ecouter de la musique avec ses moyens n'est pas ecouter de la musique...
en tout cas, me concernant , je suis super equipé et pour repondre a Gwen, en Video aussi....
mais quand je me deplace chez un ami qui ne peut se permettre ce genre d'investissement, 
je ne lui dis pas: "ne mets pas de musique, t'as un son de merde..."
allons....soyons souple et resonnable...
et en tout cas, pour les petits budget, un excellent casque avec un PB, c'est franchement pas mal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Encore une question pataphysique intéressante au plus haut degré...
> 
> Demain : Et vous vous faites quoi quand vous faites la cuisine ?
> La semaine prochaine : Qui parmi vous se gratte les c... au saut du lit ?
> ...



Ton prénom, ce ne serait pas Joan, par hasard ?


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Pure émulation


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Demain : Et vous vous faites quoi quand vous faites la cuisine ?



J'écoute de la musique


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Et pour les coucouilles ?   
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les coucouilles ?
> :rateau:



Ben ... Roucoucouille Paloma ! :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les coucouilles ?
> :rateau:


J'ai pas besoin de musiques 

mais pourquoi je répond a des conneries pareilles moi


----------



## yoffy (9 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ... et en tout cas, pour les petits budget, un excellent casque avec un PB, c'est franchement pas mal...


Oui ! ... un Sennheiser HD-600 ou 650 à l'adresse citée plus haut par Ti'punch   

Pour information , j'ai en ce moment une combinaison "raisonnable" très bien :

-Ampli intégré Denon PMA-1055R Gold
-Enceintes colonnes Highland Oran 4305 + caisson Highland Dord 265
-Lecteur Onkyo DV-SP502E  ( SACD etc ... )
-Casque Sennheiser HD-650


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas besoin de musiques
> 
> mais pourquoi je répond a des conneries pareilles moi



   
je sais pas... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine : Qui parmi vous se gratte les c... au saut du lit ?



Moi, M'sieur!!! Et en musique, qui plus est! Je l'avoue sans fausse pudeur aucune!


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, M'sieur!!! Et en musique, qui plus est! Je l'avoue sans fausse pudeur aucune!


 
Ca vient donc de là castagnettes


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Ben on va pouvoir monter un sondage alors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les coucouilles ?
> :rateau:




*Ben justement à ce sujet*
on s'en les bat un peu non de savoir qui fait quoi à quel moment, en quelle compagnie et à quelle heure du jour et de la nuit.

Non ?


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Oui, justement 




un petit picon ?


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Regarde en boite de nuit tu écoutes la musique et tu danses


 
N'importe quoi, ça sert pas à ça les boites de nuit...


----------



## chroukin (9 Novembre 2005)

Disons que t'as pas tout à fait tord, mais y'a de la musique quand même, alors que tu fais d'autres choses


----------



## House M.D. (9 Novembre 2005)

Pour répondre aimablement à ce cher Gwen, je n'ai pas encore investi dans l'équipement vidéo, étant donné que je n'en ai pas la place, ni le temps, ni les moyens actuellement 

Et en effet, Marantz n'est pas le nirvana des amplis, j'aurais pu citer McIntosh (nonon, ce ne sont pas que des ordinateurs...). Le tout bien entendu est de faire selon ses moyens, mais je me permettais juste la remarque disant qu'il y a moyen de faire correct à finalement peu de frais. On ne sonorise pas la pièce, mais un casque sonorise les oreilles, ce qui est le principal, et on en trouve de très très bons pour pas si cher que ça .

Ma première réaction plutôt abrupte était surtout dû au fait que j'avais l'impression de tomber sur une personne trouvant identique le son entre deux éléments qui n'ont pas du tout la même qualité (ordinateur contre chaîne hi-fi dédiée), alors qu'il parlait de l'ordinateur en tant que source (quoique la différence est aussi flagrante entre un ordinateur et une bonne platine vinyle, mais il est vrai qu'entre un CD et un AAC bien calibré, je commence à avoir plus de mal sans un équipement d'écoute conséquent...).

C'est une passion qui coûte cher, c'est vrai, je l'assume, mais on peut retrouver ce même problème financier dans chaque passion presque...

Sinon pour la musique chez les autres, je ne me permettrais jamais de critiquer une personne qui met de la musique, quels que soient ses moyens


----------



## chroukin (10 Novembre 2005)




----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les coucouilles ?
> :rateau:



Un test tout simple, même plus besoin de te les gratter le matin
Tu mets de la musique, et si c'est assez fort, elles bougent toutes seules sans que tu n'aies besoin de faire quoi que ce soit. On n'arrete pas le progres

le professeur Choron n'aurait pas dit mieux


----------



## chroukin (10 Novembre 2005)

T'as intérêt d'avoir du bon gros matos là... (je parle pas des couilles... :mouais: )


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

généralement, je vis avec la musique, sauf au boulot... donc décrire ce que je fais
parfois je chante, mais mes voisins portent plainte...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ouais, moi c'est pareil que Taho, j'écoute de la musique presque tout le temps... sauf quand je suis en cours, en fait... sinon... pratiquement sans arrêt...
Aujourd'hui, du Arcturus en boucle, miam !


----------



## House M.D. (11 Novembre 2005)

Bah pour continuer sur le sujet, j'en écoute en fait presque tout le temps aussi...

Ce soir par exemple c'est entretien système en vue d'une clean install avec dual boot ubuntu, avec "Genesis - A trick of the tail" sur la Pro-Ject


----------



## FANREM (11 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt d'avoir du bon gros matos là... (je parle pas des couilles... :mouais: )



Rien qu'en cables, j'ai le prix de au moins 3 mini chaines Sony dans mon installation, si tu veux tout savoir


----------



## chroukin (11 Novembre 2005)

C'est peut-être ton métier non ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Un gâteau au chocolat ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

J'viens d'aller acheter un chtit Kit d'enceintes pour pouvoir écouter de la zique avec des basses sur mon iBook, parce que les enceintes nain tégrées...;


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un gâteau au chocolat ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ma soeur en a fait un, de gatô au chocolat, pour ma fete d'anniv, ce soir  
( pour la forme quoi... entre deux vodka  )


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

>


Il est prêt et il sent bon ! 
moi par contre... :mouais: Allez, zou, àladouche !  avec la musique bien sur !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

ma moitié vient d'emporter l'ordi dédiée à la musique avec ampli et cablage 
Il est en train d'enregistrer un groupe et moi je me retrouve avec un ibook et un mini poste 
pour écouter de la musique ....
Ce week end je vais essayer de faire des choses en même temps qu'ils masterisent le tout à la maison :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je branche le bobook sur la chaine du salon, iTunes en mix de soirée.... et hop !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ma moitié vient d'emporter l'ordi dédiée à la musique avec ampli et cablage
> Il est en train d'enregistrer un groupe et moi je me retrouve avec un ibook et un mini poste
> pour écouter de la musique ....
> Ce week end je vais essayer de faire des choses en même temps qu'ils masterisent le tout à la maison :mouais:



Un iBook avec un bon casque, ça peut le faire aussi, surtout si tu joues un peu avec l'equaliser intégré à iTunes.


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

moi j' écoute de la musique quand jsuis sur l' ordi, le plus souvent


----------



## Grug2 (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben je chante à tue tête, je me bats avec les voisins, parfois les flics quands ils se deplacent, et quand le bar est vide, je vais me coucher.  

BUuuurp.


----------



## imimi (21 Novembre 2005)

Que fais-je lorsque j'écoute de la musique ?
Tout et n'importe quoi ! 
iTunes tourne quazi en 24/24... 
Et si c'est pas iTunes c'est mon shuffle ou la radio...


----------



## MacLuv (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben, je lis le forum pardi ;-)


----------



## chroukin (21 Novembre 2005)

Même pour dormir j'écoute de la musique (p'têtre pour ça que je dors pas :mouais: )

Enfin ma prochaine acquisition sera une Airport Express (la musique sans fil :love: ) et un kit harman Kardon Soudnsticks II :love:

A moins qu'ils ne sortent l'Airport Express Vidéos mais je n'en sais rien du tout 

Et pis chez moi c'est des bon gros sets de DJ Tech qui me font me réveiller et dormir, enfin pas tout le temps sinon du Tryo, Stranglers, Bob Marley, Nightwish, RJD2, enfin j'écoute vraiment de tout sauf du RnB (c'est de la musique ça ????  )


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

def bond diablesse
si,si jvous jure c bien


----------



## corloane (21 Novembre 2005)

_La vie d'un homme cultivé devrait simplement alterner de la musique à de la non-musique comme il alterne la veille au sommeil._

Novalis


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> _La vie d'un homme cultivé devrait simplement alterner de la musique à de la non-musique comme il alterne la veille au sommeil._
> 
> Novalis




c ki novalis?


----------



## iota (21 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> c ki novalis?


Sûrement le nom d'une maison de disque  

@+
iota


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Sûrement le nom d'une maison de disque
> 
> ...





excellent


----------



## madlen (22 Novembre 2005)

Au bureau > itune musique sur les sound stick > je boss
A la casa > ipod sur stéréo ou un bon vieux vynil > je mange, je bois, je 
En voiture > ipod > je conduis
En vélo > ipod > je pédale
En ville > ipod > je marche et j'observe

voilà je t'ai tout dis


----------



## chroukin (22 Novembre 2005)

Simple, clair et direct


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Simple, clair et direct



on ne peut plus


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Même pour dormir j'écoute de la musique



Donc, prochaine question.

*Quel musique écoutez vous pour dormir* 

Moi, j'affectionne Nine inch nail et The damned. je sais, étrange, mais ça me calme


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour dormir souvent des sets de DJ que j'ai déjà cités, mais aussi du Nightwish et pis plein d'autre zik, je mets le iPod Nano en fonction shuffle et je mets le timer à 30 minutes ou 60 quand j'ai pas trop sommeil, et je me laisse bercer


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Donc, prochaine question.
> 
> *Quel musique écoutez vous pour dormir*




Brad Meldhau...ou Air....


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

Mezzanine de Massive attack


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Ultra violence, de Métal Urbain... :love: :sleep:


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

La douce respiration de celle qui partage mon lit...
(enfin on dort pas tout le temps  )


----------



## House M.D. (27 Novembre 2005)

Joliment dit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> La douce respiration de celle qui partage mon lit...
> (enfin on dort pas tout le temps  )




*Tu veux dire*
qu'elle ronfle fort ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux dire*
> qu'elle ronfle fort ?



Tout en finesse ... quel romantisme !


----------



## House M.D. (30 Novembre 2005)

Sans ça le pur fils ne serait pas ce qu'il est :love:


----------

